# Ramshorn snail shells turning white



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

My ramshorn snails' shells are turning white, which I read is from Ca deficiency. I dose Green Leaf Aquariums' Ultimate GH Booster, which contains K2SO4, CaSO4 and MgSO4, weekly as per EI dosing guidelines. Is it enough to just dose more of it?


----------



## Blue8989 (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure man I have three very dark and hearty looking snails that were in my guppy tank. After setting up and establishing my red cherry shrimp tank I decided to move them in there. About one week later I noticed they began that almost calcified look on their shells and it has not changed despite my mineral supplement. My guppy tank water is extremely hard as opposed to my reverse osmosis shrimp tank water.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I just needed a little calcium added to improve shell health, seems like you shouldn't need more. I'd try adding more but be careful as a big increase in hardness is hard on animals.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Whenever I notice my bigger ramshorns getting thin or whitish, I add some weekend feeder blocks, and an extra algae wafer. Usually 3-4 months between issues.


----------

